# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Ministerio de Agricultura inició programa de reforestación en las zonas periféricas de la capital

## Bruno Cillóniz

Carlos Leyton anunció que campaña se ejecutará en coordinación con municipios distritales de Lima.Plan lanzado en San Juan de Lurigancho comprende también la implementación de biohuertos familiares y huertos hidropónicos populares.
 El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, dio inicio en el distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho a la campaña de reforestación “Sembrando Vida”, programa que se replicará en todos los distritos de la zona periférica de la capital. 
Indicó que a este programa de siembra de árboles, que ejecuta su despacho a través del Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (Agrorural), se agregará un plan de desarrollo de cultivos hidropónicos (biohuertos familiares), lo que contribuirá a mejorar la dieta de las familias y especialmente a sustituir alguna escasez que pudieran tener. 
Destacó también la participación de escolares en el lanzamiento del programa en San Juan de Lurigancho, ya que ello permitirá incentivar en la población estudiantil una mayor consciencia ambiental para enfrentar en mejores condiciones los efectos del cambio climático. 
Remarcó que el plan empezó hoy en San Juan de Lurigancho se replicará con en coordinación con los alcaldes de los distritos situados en la zona periférica de Lima.   *Programa Piloto*  ** 
Unas 100 mil familias de las zonas suburbanas del distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho serán beneficiadas, en una primera etapa, con la campaña de reforestación e implementación de biohuertos familiares en el marco de la Campaña “Sembrando Vida” y “El Huerto de Mi casa” que promueve el Ministerio de Agricultura, a través de Agrorural. 
En abril, el Ministerio de Agricultura presentó ante la población de ese distrito capitalino los alcances generales y proyectos que ejecuta el Programa de Desarrollo Productivo Agrario Rural (Agrorural) en las zonas urbano marginales y en los conos de Lima, tales como los de arborización y “El huerto de mi casa”. 
Ambos proyectos tienen como lema “una casa, un árbol” y se repetirá en todas las zonas suburbanas de la ciudad de Lima donde viven personas de escasos recursos económicos. Por lo pronto, ya se hicieron algunos experimentos exitosos en el Cerro San Cosme (El Agustino) y en asentamientos humanos de Villa María del Triunfo. En este último lugar se cosechó lechugas cultivadas con el sistema de hidroponía. 
El director ejecutivo de Agrorural, Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, dijo que estas acciones forman parte de la Campaña Nacional de Reforestación emprendidas en el marco de la lucha mundial contra el cambio climático y a favor de la preservación del medio ambiente, auspiciada por las Naciones Unidas. 
Señaló que los logros de la fase experimental del proyecto “El huerto de Mi casa” en las zonas suburbanas de toda Lima y de otras ciudades del Perú se dan en el contexto del Eje II de la Estrategia Nacional Crecer y de Lucha contra la Pobreza y el Cambio Climático. 
Dijo que el proyecto, cuya primera etapa se inició en Huaycán, comprende la instalación, en medio millar de casas de asentamientos humanos, de 200 huertos convencionales de 10 metros cuadrados en los que se plantarán frutas, hortalizas y hierbas aromáticas; y 300 huertos hidropónicos populares en módulos de un metro cuadrado con 50 cabezas de lechuga. 
En el distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho, son 18 los asentamientos humanos elegidos para esta campaña inicial: “Santa María”, “Las Estrellas”, “Juan Pablo Vizcardo y Guzmán”, entre otros. 
Los proyectos de reforestación y “El Huerto de Mi Casa” serán presentados al Sistema Nacional de Inversión Pública (SNIP) y a las entidades de cooperación internacional para su financiamiento y viabilidad.  *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL*  *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Artículo: Agrobanco crea línea crediticia para financiar capital de trabajo de inversiones en zonas alto andinas Se inició campaña de reforestación en la región Tacna Importación de bienes de capital para la agricultura cayeron 42.5% en mayo Ministerio de Agricultura inicia programa de apoyo a alpaqueros en Puno Importación de bienes de capital creció 19.7% en enero impulsada por compras para la agricultura

----------

